# binutils 2.17.50 commited to head.



## thuglife (Feb 18, 2011)

Added support for SSE-3, SSSE-3, SSE 4.1 and SSE 4.2

http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base?view=revision&revision=218822


----------

